
Show HN: Simple split testing with WordPress - scotchfield
https://github.com/scotchfield/ab-see
======
coreymaass
This looks really cool. We're going to try it at the day job soon.

~~~
scotchfield
That makes me really happy, thanks! Please let me know how it goes!

